# Nissan powered GO-Kart!!! Big Q.



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm in the process of planning of building a go-kart powered by a 4cyl engine, either the Suzuki G16A i have, or even a KA24E(eventually a 91 SR20DE will go in, mayb in a couple years...). its gonna be like a normal kart, so im not using a trnny, it'll be direct drive...i have all i need, wiring and all, problem is i need a way to make it idle, so wen i let off the throttle and hold the brake, it wont keep spinnin the tires\...so i need a kind of clutch...any one have any idea what i can do? i thought of using an auto torque converter, but not sure if it'll werk...thanks.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i think the torque converter should work...good luck!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

they make go kart clutches, but those are made for 5hp engines. dont think it would fit, but maybe you could buy one and fabricate


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nizmodore makes ca/sr powered go karts for a living..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

CA powered go-Kart...hmm...i would love that...
So, you guy's think the torque converter would werk with this? Im not using gears, its just gona be a single speed...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i used to race karts for a few years and i have never heard of an engine as big as that going on...im interested in this haha

where will you mount the motor?
arent these engines a bit....heavy lol
well the karts i raced had your ass about 2 inches off the ground at most, so im wondering how the hell this is gonna work....what kinda kart are you using?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i will mount the motor transversly behind the driver, yes, the motors are quite heavy, so a full suspension is gonna be used, and it will be low as a regular kart(im werking on the final specs), and im builing a custom kart.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sounds sweet... *DROOLS*


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

imma ahve problems agen, how am i gonna stop this mad monster?!?!, unless i use actual wheels, or find somthing small enough(wich might be custom, damn)...wait, i found that if i use Ford Festive discs for front...than i can use pretty small wheels(mayb i can get some Daton 100 spoke wheels?). what do you guys think i can do?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> I'm in the process of planning of building a go-kart powered by a 4cyl engine, either the Suzuki G16A i have, or even a KA24E(eventually a 91 SR20DE will go in, mayb in a couple years...). its gonna be like a normal kart, so im not using a trnny, it'll be direct drive...i have all i need, wiring and all, problem is i need a way to make it idle, so wen i let off the throttle and hold the brake, it wont keep spinnin the tires\...so i need a kind of clutch...any one have any idea what i can do? i thought of using an auto torque converter, but not sure if it'll werk...thanks.


Do you know what a Sirus Sports 7 clubman is? Street legal SR20DET powered go cart  I build them from 9 to 5 every day.....(this is my job) My boss designed this particular clubman, and we have just finished the production run of 14. They are also fully ADR complient (eg you can register them as a normal car in Australia)

We use a full drive line, xcept the diff from a S13 Silvia, and brakes, diff and steering rack from a Ford Cortina.

My own personal, play car is a ASP Clubman, which is powered by a CA20DESC (CA18 with a 2L crank and a blower)...this will be quite dun when its finished, all up weight 400kg....

I'll have to post up a pic....


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

You guys have a web site?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There are quite a few 4AGE and 4AGZE clubmans around perth - only one or two SR20DET.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> There are quite a few 4AGE and 4AGZE clubmans around perth - only one or two SR20DET.


Yeah, I tell you what a SR20DET powered Sirus is scarey......even tho the engine keep giveing me hell  After working with SR20 all this time, I have developed a fond hatred of these motors 

Stupid timeing chain, warping allow, gasket destroying pieces of junk (Wanna send me off into the deepend, talk to me about SR20's)


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Yeah, I tell you what a SR20DET powered Sirus is scarey......even tho the engine keep giveing me hell  After working with SR20 all this time, I have developed a fond hatred of these motors
> 
> Stupid timeing chain, warping allow, gasket destroying pieces of junk (Wanna send me off into the deepend, talk to me about SR20's)


No we dont have a web site....I'll grabthe camera and post some pics up if somebody can host 'em for me...(please)


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey you should just use regular dunlop wheels with some kart tires haha
i remember back in the day , everybody had dunlops and the tires depended...some courses were maxxis tires,and they hard like orange and blue for different softness of the tire...


one thing i was thinking about with the motor is heat...your gonna need one hell of a heat sheild...

im trying to remember what we did for brakes...its been a few years....i know we had like a straight rear axle and the gear would be on that with the chain.....im thinkin the brakes had something to do with the axle but i jast cant friggin remember


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

to host pics, goto www.imagestation.com its free


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I could even host them for you, just email them to me


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i know what i can do for the brakes, i have a rear straight axle from my old geo tracker, i can put that on, and justhave something custom done up to conect it...bt this might get rid of my rear transverse engine.


----------

